# Hallo von Ronja



## Ronja (27 Nov. 2008)

Hallo in die Runde!!!!! Bin hier neu und freue mich schon darauf, Bilder und Infos mit euch allen auszutauschen. Bin ein "alter" Forenhase und evt. finden sich ja hier und da einige Bekannte. 

Wer was wissen will von mir...einfach fragen.


----------



## maierchen (27 Nov. 2008)

Ja dann mal herzlich wilkommen hier on board!
Und viel Spaß!:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (27 Nov. 2008)

bei uns Ronja.

Danke für deine Vorstellung. Als alter 

 solltest du dich ja schnell einleben können.

Ich wünsche dir einen angenehmen Aufenthalt bei uns und den Pics.

Lieben Gruß.Tokko


----------



## Ronja (28 Nov. 2008)

Danke euch zwei  Muss mal das Forum ein wenig durchforsten.


----------



## gonzales (28 Nov. 2008)

jo der name ist bekannt 

herzlich willkommen und viel spass hier

mfg gonzales


----------



## Ronja (28 Nov. 2008)

gg...ich kann dich zwar grad nicht zuordnen..aber dein Name kommt mir auch schwer "nicht neu" vor.


----------



## bibabaer (28 Nov. 2008)

Auch von mir ein herzliches *Willkommen*!

Wir sind einander sicherlich schon irgendwo über den Weg gelaufen...:thumbup:
*Viel Spaß hier und ich hoffe auf eine tolle gemeinsame Zeit!*


----------



## Katzun (28 Nov. 2008)

ich glaube wir hatten auch schonmal das vergnügen

herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Ronja (28 Nov. 2008)

Jo, ihr beide kommt mir auch schwer verdächtig vor.


----------



## Muli (28 Nov. 2008)

Hallo Ronja,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns und viel Spaß an Board!


----------



## Ronja (28 Nov. 2008)

@Muli: Danke


----------



## rene123 (28 Nov. 2008)

hallo und welcome


----------



## General (28 Nov. 2008)

Hallo Ronja auch von meiner Seite ein Herzliches Hallo :thumbup:


----------



## Buterfly (29 Nov. 2008)

So zu guter letzt auch noch von mir herzlich Willkommen - will den anderen ja in nichts nachstehen  Wie ich sehe haste dich schon gut eingelebt


----------



## Harry1 (29 Nov. 2008)

hallo ronja 


kann es sein das ich dich von einem andern board her kenne?schön dich hier auf dem celebboard zu sehen lange nichtsmehr von dir gehört

viel spass bei uns:thumbup:


----------



## Ronja (29 Nov. 2008)

Hallo harry! Also das kann leicht sein. Ich kenn einen DirtyHarry. *grins* Weiß nicht ob du das bist/warst.


----------



## redbull999 (29 Nov. 2008)

harry1 schrieb:


> hallo ronja
> 
> 
> kann es sein das ich dich von einem andern board her kenne?schön dich hier auf dem celebboard zu sehen lange nichtsmehr von dir gehört
> ...



Ist mir eben auch durchn Kopf geschossen.
Herzlich Willkommen auf CB Ronja. 
Hab viel Spass hier und lass dich nicht ärgern


----------



## mark lutz (2 Dez. 2008)

willkommen hier und viel spass auch


----------



## Ronja (4 Jan. 2009)

@RThomas: Na, ärgern lass ich mich schon net. *kekeke*

@mark lutz: Danke


----------



## Harry1 (10 Apr. 2010)

Ronja schrieb:


> Hallo harry! Also das kann leicht sein. Ich kenn einen DirtyHarry. *grins* Weiß nicht ob du das bist/warst.



nee der bin ich nicht du kennst mich unter harry1 oder käptn....


----------

